# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  chuyển phát nhanh MSC

## biết tuốt

lần đầu em mua hàng sài gòn mà sáng mai đã nhận được luôn quan chuyển phát nhanh msc  :Wink:   , lâu nay thấy các bác cứ tín thành phương trang mất cả tuần hjc 
em chuyển 1kg từ sai gon ra hn giá cước 65k
em không ăn lương hãng này nhá  :Wink:  thấy nó nhanh các lần sau gửi thư xem sao
http://www.mscexpress.com.vn/

----------

elenercom, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

Bình thường em cũng 1 ngày sau nhận đc mà, ems hay tín thành đều thế

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhưng giá cước 1 ngày mà 65 K cho 1 kg là quá rẻ, thử xem cái dịch vụ này có tốt không ? chứ em bán hàng chán nhất cái khoản gửi hàng.

----------


## mig21

khoản này được nè, e hay ship đồ ngại nhất là khâu này

----------


## ppgas

Dịch vụ thu hộ của MSC có vấn đề các anh em nhé. Hôm trước em nhờ thu hộ khi gửi hàng ra HN. Giao kèo là 1 tuần nhưng sau bao nhiêu cuộc gọi, nhắn tin... cộng với bao nhiêu lần ngắt máy không nghe. Hù doạ mấy lần mới gửi trả sau hơn 1 tháng... Anh em lưu ý nhé.

----------


## Gamo

> lần đầu em mua hàng sài gòn mà sáng mai đã nhận được luôn quan chuyển phát nhanh msc   , lâu nay thấy các bác cứ tín thành phương trang mất cả tuần hjc 
> em chuyển 1kg từ sai gon ra hn giá cước 65k
> em không ăn lương hãng này nhá  thấy nó nhanh các lần sau gửi thư xem sao
> http://www.mscexpress.com.vn/


Hehe, tuỳ mà bác. Hôm trước có bác nào ngoài Hà Lội gửi hàng cho em, hình như qua Kerry (Tín Thành cũ), chiều mới gọi ĐT báo đã gửi, trưa hôm sau nhận hàng luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> lần đầu em mua hàng sài gòn mà sáng mai đã nhận được luôn quan chuyển phát nhanh msc   , lâu nay thấy các bác cứ tín thành phương trang mất cả tuần hjc 
> em chuyển 1kg từ sai gon ra hn giá cước 65k
> em không ăn lương hãng này nhá  thấy nó nhanh các lần sau gửi thư xem sao
> http://www.mscexpress.com.vn/


hehe, em cứ tưởng MSC hãng tàu chứ hoá ra là cpnhanh

----------


## conga

Chả phải bác Ppgas gửi hàng cho e qua thằng MSC này sao.  vẫn 1 tuần, và phải chuyển qua bưu điện phát.

----------


## ppgas

> Chả phải bác Ppgas gửi hàng cho e qua thằng MSC này sao.  vẫn 1 tuần, và phải chuyển qua bưu điện phát.


Đúng đấy bác conga. Em sẽ không làm việc với đơn vị này nữa.

----------

